# Téléchargement de Mac OS 9.0.4



## Emile (18 Septembre 2001)

J'ai un G4 AGp avec OS 9.0.3 sur une partition supplémentaire que je viens de créer. j'ai téléchargé l'upgrade en 9.0.4, mais en version US. Puis-je l'installer sans pb ? Ou alors, qui pourrait me dire où trouver l'upgrade 9.0.4 en  français ? impossible de la dénicher sur le site d'APPLE.

D'avance, merci


----------



## jmoneyron (19 Septembre 2001)

Téléchargement de l'update MacOS 9.04 sur le site Apple France :

http://www.apple.fr/ 
-cliquer l'onglet "Support" en haut
-cliquer la ligne "Mise à jour logiciels" à droite
-Dans la fenêtre "Featured Software" la 9ème ligne bleue s'intitule MacOS 9.04. Cliquer sur MacOS 9.04.
-ouvrir un New account pour un Apple ID ou si déjà fait entrer les trucs demandés. C'est gratuit et sans engagement.
-dans la nouvelle fenêtre choisir la case "French" 9 vers 9.04, et lancer le téléchargement (12,2 Mo)


----------



## Emile (19 Septembre 2001)

Encore merci


----------



## jmoneyron (20 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour, Non ne mélange pas les 2 langues au niveau du system, le risque est grand d'avoir des problèmes.
La 9.04 en français est pourtant sur le site Apple, je vais voir où exactement et je te mets le chemin sur un autre post.


----------

